# Vendors Needed



## Nealppsi (May 25, 2016)

Is their a need for vendors in the Missouri region ?


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

you would need to ask companies your applying with i can tell you this business is drying up fast and many will go broke this year and close shop.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Nealppsi said:


> Is their a need for vendors in the Missouri region ?


 Oh I hear GTX thinking......:vs_worry:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol.
We were never a regional per say. We're more of a hybrid that has satellite operations scattered based on family and/or longtime friends/employees that relocated and saw a niche. Repeating an analogy from another thread, who sets out to pan for gold their entire life? No one. You expect to rinse off a few nuggets and then its off to the saloon. But for those who are still actively seeking to work in PP/REO only, you would do good to adjust your vision a little. Even working directly, I've become fairly hesitant to take on jobs in some areas as the concentration has thinned out and the "nuggets" are fewer and far between. It is the same whether Tenn, Missour, etc or even that godawful Illinois.


----------



## Nealppsi (May 25, 2016)

Okay thanks , I'm working with one company they seem to have only us bank orders and they only been grass cuts .


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

Check the foreclosure rates in your area. Do you live in a high or low volume area? Do you work for regionals or nationals? How large of an area do you cover? Multiple counties? State wide? Do you have experience? All of those factors play in to it...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Lol.
> We were never a regional per say. We're more of a hybrid that has satellite operations scattered based on family and/or longtime friends/employees that relocated and saw a niche. Repeating an analogy from another thread, who sets out to pan for gold their entire life? No one. You expect to rinse off a few nuggets and then its off to the saloon. But for those who are still actively seeking to work in PP/REO only, you would do good to adjust your vision a little. Even working directly, I've become fairly hesitant to take on jobs in some areas as the concentration has thinned out and the "nuggets" are fewer and far between. It is the same whether Tenn, Missour, etc or even that godawful Illinois.


We pulled out of Illinois altogether. It wasn't worth it!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Nealppsi said:


> Okay thanks , I'm working with one company they seem to have only us bank orders and they only been grass cuts .



If you don't mind my asking where are these orders originating? I just got an email from a client Yesterday saying they had discontinued their relationship with US bank. 

US bank is headquartered near our office and for years I have received a few problem properties from them. It's always here and there no real volume and nothing consistent. I would like to see what happens with their work? It's been profitable for us and they seem easy to work with.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If you don't mind my asking where are these orders originating? I just got an email from a client Yesterday saying they had discontinued their relationship with US bank.
> 
> US bank is headquartered near our office and for years I have received a few problem properties from them. It's always here and there no real volume and nothing consistent. I would like to see what happens with their work? It's been profitable for us and they seem easy to work with.



National Real estate solutions


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

MKM Landscaping said:


> National Real estate solutions


That would be Vectra Field Services, under their new name.


----------

